# Shy Girls=turn off??



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

I know everyone here is to some extent shy and some here will say they like shy girls. But on average every guy I come across do not like shy girls. It's seen almost as a turn off. "wow ur really shy". I mean it seems like once they've figured that out their pretty stuck on that and see that as all you are. When reality there's so much more to who a person is. When an outgoing person isnt often characterized as such...I dont get it

What do you guys think...is shyness a turn off for most guys and why?


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

I like shy girls. They seem to understand me more and i'm much more comfortable with them. I can't speak for all guys though. Also, I find them cute... So no, it's not a turn off lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It depends on the guy?

To me, the problem isn't so much shyness itself, but that the _symptoms _of shyness can be misconstrued as a total lack of interest.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

It just varies from person to person on how they accept characteristics, and shyness is no different. It can be a turn off, or a turn on, or not even matter. 

Don't give up and keep looking around. You'll find the dude who digs shyness if you keep going!


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Corvus Cowl said:


> It just varies from person to person on how they accept characteristics, and shyness is no different. It can be a turn off, or a turn on, or not even matter.
> 
> Don't give up and keep looking around. You'll find the dude who digs shyness if you keep going!


Thanks! I guess I was just wondering bc it seems very common.



Just Lurking said:


> It depends on the guy?
> 
> To me, the problem isn't so much shyness itself, but that the _symptoms _of shyness can be misconstrued as a total lack of interest.


I think you may have a point there...


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Some people like shy girls and some don't.

Just like some people like crazy outgoing girls and some don't.

It depends on the guy.


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

UgShy said:


> I like shy girls. They seem to understand me more and i'm much more comfortable with them. I can't speak for all guys though. Also, I find them cute... So no, it's not a turn off lol


Haha You may be the first that I've heard to say that...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The guys that truly appreciate shyness are not usually the ones who'll initiate - so unless you're proactive you may never find us. We're the guys who admire from a far; from behind library shelves, bits of foliage and even the odd piece of strategically placed furniture :b Sadly we are far to concerned with rejection and so our paths never cross...


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

Hell no! their actually my type as they tend to be more interesting, talented and down to earth then outgoing girls. Only issue is im also introverted so i find it hard to encounter them


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

The Lost Key said:


> Hell no! their actually my type as they tend to be more interesting, talented and down to earth then outgoing girls. Only issue is im also introverted so i find it hard to encounter them


THIS 100x

Popular outgoing lasses use looks and charisma - if you can call it that, to fly by in life. What I've noticed as this user has stated, those who are introverted are a lot more passionate and gifted about their interests and hobbies.

Reason, I've concluded, introverts tend to ask questions such as what is my purpose, where do I wan't to be in life etc whereas the former just live in the moment and ask questions later.


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

321kyle said:


> Some people like shy girls and some don't.
> 
> Just like some people like crazy outgoing girls and some don't.
> 
> It depends on the guy.


That's true but I don't know how many guys actually say no I don't like outgoing girls I prefer shy girls instead.


----------



## Isolated Silence (Apr 16, 2012)

If Shy girls even “Exist” then yeah I do prefer if they are shy. But what the chances of finding girl like that are, Between Slim and Nil.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I like shy girls. We have more in common and seem to get along better than the loud outgoing types.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well in the end it all depends on whether we click together. I don't care whether shy or outgoing.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Shy girls are a turn on for me.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> The guys that truly appreciate shyness are not usually the ones who'll initiate - so unless you're proactive you may never find us. *We're the guys who admire from a far; from behind library shelves, bits of foliage and even the odd piece of strategically placed furniture* :b Sadly we are far to concerned with rejection and so our paths never cross...


Now I know where to look! :b


----------



## Isolated Silence (Apr 16, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> The guys that truly appreciate shyness are not usually the ones who'll initiate - so unless you're proactive you may never find us. We're the guys who admire from a far; from behind library shelves, bits of foliage and even the odd piece of strategically placed furniture :b Sadly we are far to concerned with rejection and so our paths never cross...


Library huh??? now that sounds more like my speed and A place I feal comfortable in Thanks for the Intel.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

From my point of view, and trying to be as brutally honest as possible:

*Many, if not most, shy guys are fine with (if not outright attracted to) shy girls. Personally, I absolutely "prefer shy girls and don't like outgoing ones," as you put it. So, if you're one of the rare girls who actually reciprocates and will give shy guys half a look, you should be in good shape. If not, it might be a challenge, but...

*Ultimately, appearance is huge for guys. As long as you're of average or greater appearance, guys are noticing you and likely are interested in you, even if they don't find shyness to be ideal. Shyness is probably not a dealbreaker for most guys unless it's truly extreme and crippling to the point that you're housebound.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, for e it depends on how shy. If they are as shy as me (really anxious and awkward but willing to make conversation and try to be sociable with people) then I don't mind, but If there are SUPER shy, and by that I mean to scared to even reply, I just give up.

Trust me there is nothing more frustrating than trying to get a conversation going with someone chronically shy. Male or female. Its not even their fault but I just don't have the patience in some cases.



Remember guys can give up if they aren't getting much of a response because they might think you don't like them. So if you at least make an effort to talk to them you should be fine


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Turn on, I've always gotten along better with shy women.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Well almost 99.9 percent of hetero men on SAS forums would like a "shy" "girl".


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Depends on what kind of guy u r...

My ex liked my shyness...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Wouldn't mind a shy girl, as long as the rest of her personality is to my liking. Being shy doesn't necessarily mean all good.


----------



## Meatloaf (Mar 26, 2012)

Id prefer to meet a shy girl than one of those outgoing ones who enjoys drama, etc, etc... 
Then again I'll never meet a girl,let alone a shy one my face and personality are just fail.

:'( foreveralone.jpg


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

shyness is cute. shy people are usually more creative, especially in the bedroom >;]


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

its a turn on for me


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> The guys that truly appreciate shyness are not usually the ones who'll initiate - so unless you're proactive you may never find us. We're the guys who admire from a far; from behind library shelves, bits of foliage and even the odd piece of strategically placed furniture :b Sadly we are far to concerned with rejection and so our paths never cross...


Yeah, this.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Shy girls = turn on.
Girls with bipolar disorder, schizophrenia or MPD = turn off.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

wow, 2 al bundy avatars.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

komorikun said:


> wow, 2 al bundy avatars.


:lol


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Depends. There are 2 types of shy. Normal shy and creepy shy. Normal shyness can be considered cute and endearing. Creepy shyness=bad.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I like shy girls.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Turn on.


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Freiheit said:


> Depends. There are 2 types of shy. Normal shy and creepy shy. Normal shyness can be considered cute and endearing. Creepy shyness=bad.


How do you know your creepy shy?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It depends on the girl, I'm betting. If a guy's attracted enough he won't care. But for most people, it's the severity of the shyness as well.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Guys on here always complain about being overlooked by girls for being shy. I wonder how many of them overlooked girls who were shy themselves.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't even know what type of girls I like personality-wise. As long as she's not cheating on me, is better looking then me, and is interesting to talk to I could give five s**** if she's shy or not. Honestly I didn't even think women were that shy tbh. But because I don't interact with them, I know nothing about them.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm half shy, half extroverted. Let's not forget Anxious. I don't care. That's who I am.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Emerald said:


> What do you guys think...is shyness a turn off for most guys and why?


Do you mean initially once meeting for the first time, or do you mean in every situation no matter who she's with...even if it were me?

Initially, I wouldn't be put off by someone who was shy. Meeting someone new can be a little nerve racking, so shyness would be ok. 
Now, if we've been together before and have gotten a little further in the relationship...and she was still shy towards me, I would start wondering why. You can't build a healthy relationship if one person isn't willing to communicate...but it all depends on where we're at.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't think I could ever date a woman that WASN'T shy. Plus I have this weird thing for awkwardness so I like the dorks .


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't find it turns off most guys when I first meet them. But after we've hung out a bit and I've run out of things to say, then yeah, the party is over.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

pita said:


> I don't find it turns off most guys when I first meet them. But after we've hung out a bit and I've run out of things to say, then yeah, the party is over.


So you don't open up more after getting to know them better? Perhaps they take it as a sign of disinterest.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

elvin jones said:


> So you don't open up more after getting to know them better? Perhaps they take it as a sign of disinterest.


I just run out of stuff to talk about, unless people are into endless discussions about my job and/or neuroses. And most people seem not to be.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I love shy girls  it might be a little awkward, but meh. Ok very awkward :blank


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

pita said:


> I just run out of stuff to talk about, unless people are into endless discussions about my job and/or neuroses. And most people seem not to be.


What do you talk about with your friends and family? I understand if she was shy when we first met but I would think she wasn't interested if she kept silent all the time.

Emerald asked if shy girls are a turn off to guys. I would say guys would think she wasn't interested if she was shy all the time. Just a simple miscommunication.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

For me personally (like others have said, it comes down to preference), I don't mind shyness unless it's really severe. I'm shy when I first get to know people, but I open up very fast. If I was being friendly with a girl and she wasn't giving me anything to work with in terms of expressing herself (opinions, personality, etc), I would be turned off. I guess it's because I wear my heart on my sleeve and I can basically tell a stranger my life story, so I'm into girls that are similar to me.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

elvin jones said:


> What do you talk about with your friends and family?


I bore them too if I talk.

=(


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

pita said:


> I bore them too if I talk.
> 
> =(


Do you know a family member or a friend that is very engaging and likeable? Maybe try to imitate some of their habits. I am not saying you should copy their personality but it couldn't hurt to pick up some of their good attributes. That or learn how to communicate with non verbal ques. Like making funny faces or over exaggerating your body language.


----------



## YahYouBetcha (Mar 24, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> It depends on the guy?
> 
> To me, the problem isn't so much shyness itself, but that the _symptoms _of shyness can be misconstrued as a total lack of interest.


This is true.

I've found in my experience that guys respond better when i'm outgoing.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

It's not that shy girls are a turn off. It's just hard to make chemistry when you have two shy people who barely talk.

Also when a girl doesn't talk much, I might interpret that as disinterest. Which may or may not be correct.

I only really get anywhere with girls when they communicate interest very clearly. Something that shy girls may not be very good at generally.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

If:

- She takes care of her health
- Doesn't smoke
- Isn't taller than me (hey I'm short!)
- She takes care of her image

Then I wouldn't mind her being shy at all.


----------



## alternate (May 2, 2012)

I find myself more drawn to shy women than the ones in the spotlight.


----------



## YahYouBetcha (Mar 24, 2012)

phoenixwright said:


> It's not that shy girls are a turn off. It's just hard to make chemistry when you have two shy people who barely talk.


That too.


----------

